# Dico Fr/Ang hors connexion



## Applu (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Existe t il une application sur mac qui permettrait de rentrer un mot en français dans le spotlight et d'en obtenir une traduction immédiate ? Ou alors, la même chose en passant par le Dashboard. Ceci sans passer par internet car je travail souvent hors connexion. Une sorte de dictionnaire anglais/français sans avoir à tourner les pages... 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------

